# JD 3038E Leaking fluid front axle on right side



## Pat E (Oct 1, 2020)

I noticed a leak on garage floor a couple of weeks ago. Just noticed this when I took tractor out today. Tractor wasn't turning smoothly. Front tires were bucking/jerking. Photos attached.


Is this difficult to fix?


----------



## Pat E (Oct 1, 2020)

Thank you. I need to get that!


johnks said:


> John Deere 3032e 3036e 3038e Compact Utility Tractors Service Repair Manual John Deere 3032e 3036e 3038e Compact Utility Tractors Sn. 010001-60999 (tm100619) Service Repair


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Yes it's serious!! Check your trans fluid level. Most notable when roading tractor. There's a good write up over on 'Green Tractor' for seal replacement. B


----------



## Pat E (Oct 1, 2020)

BinVa said:


> Yes it's serious!! Check your trans fluid level. Most notable when roading tractor. There's a good write up over on 'Green Tractor' for seal replacement. B


I checked. It was very low. I will look for the write up. Thank you.


----------



## Pat E (Oct 1, 2020)

BinVa said:


> Yes it's serious!! Check your trans fluid level. Most notable when roading tractor. There's a good write up over on 'Green Tractor' for seal replacement. B


Read everything I could find. It sounds way over my head. City girl in the country. Dad taught me how to tune up my car and change out brake pads when I was a kid in the 70's, but tractors were not in the lesson plan. 

Thanks much to johnks and BinVa for the quick replies and helpful ideas.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Well at least you know what is involved. Hopefully you have a local mechanic that can do the work..not a big job if you’re prepared. Get it fixed soon. If you must run it..keep an eye on the fluid level and speed slow. B.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

BinVa said:


> Yes it's serious!! Check your trans fluid level. Most notable when roading tractor. There's a good write up over on 'Green Tractor' for seal replacement. B


I agree checking fluid levels is important before start up. Just to clarify front axle leaks indicates frt axle/outboard gear oil level needs checking not transmission oil level.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

You guys can't be serious. Check fluid levels and be cautious with it?

No, don't run it. The "bucking/jerking" you're experiencing is telling you that some bearings, gears, shafts, etc are dancing around in there. The more you run it, the more damage is likely to occur. Right now it's probably some bearings, and a few gears damaged. Keep going and you risk shafts, a broken housing, maybe more. 

Don't do any more work WITH it until you work ON it.


----------



## John W. Mason (May 4, 2020)

Fairly common with this tractor, especially if you fail to use ballast when using loader. Not bad to take apart. There is no trans fluid here, the front axle acts as a holding tank for the oil. Its really just an oil bath. I bought the manual and replaced the next deeper seals which are the pivot yoke seals.
Mine is a 2013, I bought it new. I dont use it a lot but those seals needed replacement around 650 hrs I believe. 
Depending on the serial number those seals changed, that was my challenge, getting the correct seals.


----------

